
Show HN: Discopedia - inieves
http://www.discopedia.com
======
inieves
I am always looking for remixes of Beatles music. I used to just type "Beatles
remix" into YouTube, and play tacks from there.

I decided to automate a bit, add some keywords other than "remix" and soup up
the interface a bit.

discopedia was born

you can click on the track listing to play

UNFORTUNATELY, right now, the play feature only works on full featured desktop
web browsers like Chrome, Safari, IE, Opera, etc. It does not work on iOS
devices or Android.

------
huckyaus
Can you elaborate on what this does behind the scenes other than using your
search term + an additional predefined term for each radio button?

~~~
inieves
Sure! Sorry, I had not previously added an explanation. I just added one now.

It does precisely what you just said. It takes your keyword and adds one or
more keywords.

Beyond that, it groups results by keyword, and if you are on a full desktop
browser, you can click on a track listing to play the track.

You can also keep searching while a track is playing.

It was meant to scratch a constant itch I have while coding... to hear Beatles
remixes. I also found lots of Guns N Roses and Led Zeppelin remixes.

Its not technically challenging... but rather a better experience for an
action that I found myself doing alot, and brought me pleasure.

------
abdias
Nice and simple. I had no problem with with UI and I found the music I was
looking for (incl. my own :) ).

~~~
inieves
Im very pleased that you like it and super pleased you were able to find your
track!

Were you able to play your track alright? I had not mentioned that playing the
tracks only works on desktop browsers right now.

What track is yours? I'll check it out.

------
lauretas
Where do you get the data from?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
It says at the bottom it's powered by YouTube

------
zimmund
It's an interesting idea, but the UI looks really... well, not standard. And I
definitely didn't like that there is no link to the youtube videos, which is
the only thing I'd like to get without having to inspect the page (and there's
where I decided to close it).

~~~
inieves
Hello, unfortunately I did not include some basic instructions in this post:

The site allows you to play the track (from YouTube) if you are on a desktop
browser.... it wont work from iOS or Android.

You are right, there is currently no YouTube link. I could add that. You
should be able to at least play the track from the site.

It sounds like you may not like the UI. I can understand. It is certainly not
standard. At least I can explain some rationale: I realized that I was
building a search engine, and integrating a player. I wanted the search aspect
to look very different and unique.

I do appreciate your input sincerely.

